# Chimneys - Ah, such a beautiful one!



## webbie (Apr 8, 2006)

Made one of my rounds taking pics of chimneys in the area - and found this beauty at Mt. Holyoke College across the river.

I have about 40 more nice ones which will be added to the chimney gallery at:
https://www.hearth.com/gallery/   within 48 hours or so....as soon as I can get them captioned and processed.

Enjoy!


----------



## wg_bent (Apr 9, 2006)

A money making proposition for Hearthnet...The chimneys of Hearthnet calendar.  

I'd buy one!

The SI yearly of Hearthnet?

hey, SI has the bods..we have the sexy chimneys? (there's a stretch eh?)


----------



## webbie (Apr 9, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> A money making proposition for Hearthnet...The chimneys of Hearthnet calendar.
> 
> I'd buy one!
> 
> ...



BTW, those caps have a special draft enhancing design.....the wind helps them!

I've resized all the photos....now to caption and upload - some real beauties....

Here's another.....


----------



## case sensitive (Apr 11, 2006)

Time to go to Newport and take pics of the chimney's of the mansions around there.


----------



## webbie (Apr 11, 2006)

case sensitive said:
			
		

> Time to go to Newport and take pics of the chimney's of the mansions around there.



Well, at least I get to write the trip off!

If anyone here has any neat chimneys in the neighborhood, please take a photo and send to me.....


----------



## wowchad (Nov 16, 2007)

This is one I've always been fond of...how DID they do that cap? 
(I just may copy this when we raise mine)


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 16, 2007)

what are these capped pipes below the chimney?


----------



## DonCT (Nov 16, 2007)

Some people have probably seen this one.

I LOVE this building


----------



## Shak (Nov 16, 2007)

The capped pipes below the chimney are snow jacks.


----------



## wowchad (Nov 16, 2007)

ozarkjeep said:
			
		

> what are these capped pipes below the chimney?



Saftey nets for the gargoils  :lol:


----------



## ozarkjeep (Nov 16, 2007)

Ok, from a southerner,

what is a snow jack?


----------



## marshrat (Nov 17, 2007)

Up here; we at times get 18-24 inches of snow in one shot; on slate or metal roofs it comes off in one shot which can be quite dangerous to folks on the ground. These hold the snow and ice up there so it slowly melts. Then if the air temp is cold enough you get icicles all the way to the ground and big around as some trees


----------

